# Lawrence XOG



## H2Ofowl

I've read the reviews but haven't made a decision. 
I'm thinking of mounting it primarily on my boat with the Lowrance LakeMaster ProMaps. 
I will never use it as a hand-held. 
At about $200 plus $100 for the marine mapping software it seems an economical choice for a marine GPS plotter.

Anyone using the XOG yet?


----------



## Hemidan

H2Ofowl said:


> I've read the reviews but haven't made a decision.
> I'm thinking of mounting it primarily on my boat with the Lowrance LakeMaster ProMaps.
> I will never use it as a hand-held.
> At about $200 plus $100 for the marine mapping software it seems an economical choice for a marine GPS plotter.
> 
> Anyone using the XOG yet?


 
I have not used the XOG,but I have the older version(I-way 350) and it has worked great,on the water and land.
I like the XOG because its much smaller (thinner)than the I-way 350.
Why would you need the marine mapping,is that what shows the water depth.


----------



## NittanyDoug

I have a XOG. I've posted on a couple of other threads about it. I have the Lakemaster Chip too in it. Good combo for me.


----------



## H2Ofowl

Thanks

Hemidan "Why would you need the marine mapping,is that what shows the water depth."

You can buy the lake contour maps to use on the water.


JB


----------



## traditional

I see there are a few XOG users. Question for anyone. I have the XOG with a Lake Master Pro chip in it. When I troll for walleye with it the screen does not "track up". Does anyone else have this problem ??? I troll for Walleyes at around 1.3 to 1.6 (GPS) mph and the screen will not "move" when I change directions. I have talked with Lowrance and they had me change the threshold on the "Trip Calculator" screen to 1 mph. This did not help. When I am going over 3 miles per hour it "Tracks up" as it is suppose to in 3D and "Tracks up" Mode. Just sent the unit into Lowrance this morning but was just wondering if anyone else is having the same problem. Thanks for any help.


----------



## NittanyDoug

I don't think I ever tried it that way....sorry I'm no help.


----------



## traditional

NittanyDoug said:


> I don't think I every tried it that way....sorry I'm no help.


I use it a lot for "Hugging the bank's" You can troll and pretty much follow the dropoffs. Works real well. The lakemaster map is always fairly close on the lake I fish (within a few feet). Hopefully Lowrance can get it to track right. I hate looking at the screen and it shows shore to my right and shore is actually on your left. It just seems funny that it Tracks right at high speed but not at those low trolling speeds. I would think just the opposite.


----------



## chutta

There is an in depth customer review currently on GreatLakes4x4.com, gps tracks and trails forum.


----------



## L Carr

Just as an FYI...The Navionics HotMaps and Gold+ work in the XOG, too ;-)

LC


----------



## traditional

Sent my XOG in to Lowrance. They had it one day and sent it back. I don't know what they did but I got it back and it still will not "Track Up" when going less than 2 miles an hour. It will show my position on the lakemaster map but will not orient the screen in the direction I am going. I also noticed that my XOG will not lay down tracks below 2 miles an hour. I wish they would have at least let me know what they did to it the one day they had it. I E-mailed them and said the problem was not fixed.. Their response was the Unit gets it's speed from a sattelite and might not give the correct speed below 5 miles an hour??????????????? I have had good luck with lowrance but I am beginning to change my mind. This unit is nothing more than an Automobile Unit in my opinion. Very disappointed to say the least. A crossover it is not.


----------

